# MESSAGE FOR SHYE



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Shye

Good Luck for e/c today.  Hoe did it go?? Been thinking of you. Let us know how it went! 

Alexia x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Shye

I think ur EC was on monday

I hope that u collected lots of lovely eggies and now have some fab looking embies

Hope all is well

Emxx

PS alexia how was ur scan


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Shye

Just wanted to say Well done  on ur e/c.....and good luck for your transfer hun, let us know how it goes.
  
Alexia x


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Awwwwwww thanks alexia for message ur a sweetie xxxxxxxx

I did fantasic and come tomorrow my babies will be bak with me im so excited to see them 

Thanks to everyone who has wished me goodluck ur all very kind. xxxx

shye xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

How did today go,,,,,,let us know!!!

Alexia x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shye

Hope that you have 2 precious embies snuggling down aboard the mothership

lots of  and  for your 

Best wishes

Emxx


----------

